# looking for laundry facet



## mibella (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi I hope someone can help me find this, I am looking for a utility sink facet with the washing machine hookups on it. We used to have one when I was kid but I haven't seen them in a while do they still exist, or do I have to piece something together?
Any input would be helpful, Thanks!


----------



## frodo (Oct 26, 2015)

just about any laundry sik faucet has a hose connection on the spout

do you want a 4'' spread or 8'' spread?

faucet

if you want 2 hook ups for your washer

adapter


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 27, 2015)

mibella said:


> I am looking for a utility sink facet with the washing machine hookups on it. *We used to have one when I was kid but I haven't seen them in a while do they still exist*, or do I have to piece something together?
> 
> Any input would be helpful, Thanks!


 
Did the faucet look like this?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2015)

It had the two hose bibs for the washer hoses too. A very long time ago.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 27, 2015)

nealtw said:


> It had the two hose bibs for the washer hoses too. A very long time ago.


 
...hmmph...

Was the faucet cast brass as shown (did I get close)?

Say the bibs were included in the casting or could they have been plumbed remote and appear as one casting?

One photo shows the bibs mounted remote and the second is a shut-off valve. Anything close?

I am fascinated from some strange reason by antique plumbing...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2015)

I trhink it was like your first photo with the the two taps  just above, mostly one casting,, but I have been wrong before, 60 years have gone by.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 27, 2015)

Most likely (unless I am wrong and/or cannot find what you are describing), a tee(s) is plumbed in right above the faucet to accept hose bibs.

Now correct me if I am wrong. There may well be (or was) such a specialty faucet as your are describing.

*frodo* is old. Maybe he can remember the old days... :rofl:


----------



## frodo (Oct 27, 2015)

KULTULZ said:


> Did the faucet look like this?



LOL...that faucet ...the openings on top,  are form the water to SUPPLy the faucet from above. 


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Retro-Style-Autique-Bronze-Finish-Ceramic-Handle-Washing-Machine-Faucet-Bibcocks-Cold-Water-Tap-Wall-Mount/1922877358.html
you need 2 of these


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 27, 2015)

frodo said:


> LOL...that faucet ...the openings on top, are form the water to SUPPLy the faucet from above.
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Retr...cks-Cold-Water-Tap-Wall-Mount/1922877358.html
> ...


 
 ...yeah...

It's a laundry tub faucet. You showed one with bottom feed...???

As for your bib cocks shown...



> Free Shipping to United States via China Post Registered Air Mail


 
No.1- It's CHI-COM

No.2- If shipping directly from China, there may be a duty due involved


----------



## frodo (Oct 27, 2015)

KULTULZ said:


> ...yeah...
> 
> It's a laundry tub faucet. You showed one with bottom feed...???
> 
> ...



I am showing them a picture of what they need.  not the ONE they need.

i fully expect a op to go out and buy the make they choose.

cause,,I aint gonna sit here and screen the best deal all day 

aint my job,  LOL


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 27, 2015)

frodo said:


> cause,,I aint gonna sit here and screen the best deal all day
> 
> aint my job, LOL


 
Take the time Frodo...as life is short...


----------



## frodo (Oct 28, 2015)

KULTULZ said:


> Take the time Frodo...as life is short...



or

life is to short to take the time  :rofl:


----------



## mibella (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow thanks guys I didn't think I would get such a response.
So more specifics
It would need to be wall mounted faucet 
and the one we had had the hose bibs for the washer inline toward the rear in between the shut off and the faucet, now I don't know if it was one unit or not. But it sure looked to be one piece.
And it was a rough piece I don't think it was brass.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 30, 2015)

It was brass or chrome plated brass if it was old. We haven't been able to find anything like that so yoiu will be doing a little plumbing for the washer taps.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 30, 2015)

mibella said:


> Wow thanks guys I didn't think I would get such a response.
> 
> So more specifics
> 
> ...


 
 ...hmmph...

I thought *frodo* had found the single spigots and that is what you wanted Sorry...

Was this a laundry sink you remember or possibly a utility sink? 

Here is a selection of older style faucets- http://www.faucetdirect.com/chicago-faucets-service-faucets/c31338


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 31, 2015)

Look at how this one is plumbed in. You would have to install fittings for hose bibs.

*Waxman 415300 2-Handle Standard Laundry Faucet, Polished Brass*


----------



## mibella (Oct 31, 2015)

KULTULZ said:


> ...hmmph...
> 
> I thought *frodo* had found the single spigots and that is what you wanted Sorry...
> 
> ...


ok so whats the difference between a laundry and a utility sink?


----------



## mibella (Oct 31, 2015)

nealtw said:


> It was brass or chrome plated brass if it was old. We haven't been able to find anything like that so yoiu will be doing a little plumbing for the washer taps.


not brass or chrome it was like galvanized pipe rough unfinished. So I don't mind doing a little plumbing work. I just don't want it to look like it an idiot did it. I'm not exactly sure what pieces I should put together.
It comes through the sheetrock wall in the basement, I would like to have the shut offs before the laundry hookups, do they make straight shut offs like that?


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 31, 2015)

mibella said:


> ok so whats the difference between a laundry and a utility sink?


 
Think of it as an overgrown laundry sink as found in restaurants, schools and office buildings. They were even used in larger homes/mansions.

There are also scullery and mop sinks just to add a little to the confusion...


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 31, 2015)

mibella said:


> ... not brass or chrome it was like galvanized pipe rough unfinished.
> 
> So I don't mind doing a little plumbing work. I just don't want it to look like it an idiot did it. I'm not exactly sure what pieces I should put together.
> 
> It comes through the sheetrock wall in the basement, I would like to have the shut offs before the laundry hookups, do they make straight shut offs like that?


 
If the wall is sheetrocked, what about the faucet I showed above the laundry sink and a laundry supply/waste box behind the WD?


----------



## mibella (Nov 3, 2015)

Ok let me see what I can come up with I may be asking some more questions Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe something like this?


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe dumb question(s), but what's coming out of the wall now? 1/2" copper? threaded ends or cutoff? How far do they stick out? And is the old faucet is gone?


----------

